# Utility Knife



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Got one of these today, it is built very well, and looks good. I like the design, user friendly. I like the way the blade is locked into it.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: The Lenox box knife is "WONDERFUL". I carry one identical to this and have absolutely "NO" complaints. 

The blade locks in- to where the arm has to be set at an angle before release button with operate. Some knives I have had problems with due to dirt getting into the moving parts of the knife- I haven't had these problems with this knife. The arm locks out so that the blade does not fold back on the operator. They have been great knives for us as now we (5 of us) all carry these same exact knives! I have had the same one since last summer- and it is still going strong. :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How much?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not allowed to carry a knife anymore:laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I carry a multi tool on my belt (completely lost without it) and use a husky self loading utility knife in my tool bag.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Proud Plumber said:


> I carry a multi tool on my belt (completely lost without it) and use a husky self loading utility knife in my tool bag.


 What color is it? Does it come with a lifetime warranty? Where did you buy a Husky brand????? I've looked all over and cant find them anywhere.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> How much?


$15 at Keller


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> What color is it? Does it come with a lifetime warranty? Where did you buy a Husky brand????? I've looked all over and cant find them anywhere.


Gray/black, bought it at HD. I like it I just put blades in the side compartment and after that it loads a new blade when I pull it out. Not sure about the warranty I bought it a couple years ago. To my knowledge all husky hand tools have a lifetime warranty. I will let you know when I break it and take it back.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently bought a Kolbalt and like it. I buy new ones every time a new model comes out because I can't get no satisfaction.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I lose about 24 of those things a year.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Gray/black, bought it at HD. I like it I just put blades in the side compartment and after that it loads a new blade when I pull it out. Not sure about the warranty I bought it a couple years ago. To my knowledge all husky hand tools have a lifetime warranty. I will let you know when I break it and take it back.


 


I have one of these ,ive had it for about 6 months now and i didnt realize that there is a side compartment, where is it? i just jumped up and looked for the side compartment and couldnt find it, am i retarded or is mine an older model?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> I have one of these ,ive had it for about 6 months now and i didnt realize that there is a side compartment, where is it? i just jumped up and looked for the side compartment and couldnt find it, am i retarded or is mine an older model?


Mine is not a lock back style knife. here is a pic of mine. I like it, it fits my big ole plumbers hands. I believe they call it the auto blade. This one is husky from HD


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I lose about 24 of those things a year.


 That's why I get the cheapest one's I can find...


----------



## Tunnel Rat (Sep 8, 2009)

I have an old Sheffield razor knife that's collecting dust ever since I picked up one of those Lenox knifes. It's a great tool! 

I feel completely naked without it, and my Surefire flashlight.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Tunnel Rat said:


> I have an old Sheffield razor knife that's collecting dust ever since I picked up one of those Lenox knifes. It's a great tool!
> 
> I feel completely naked without it, and my Surefire flashlight.


 I have a collection of surefire lights.....they are very nice! Some peeps get sticker shock


----------



## Tunnel Rat (Sep 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have a collection of surefire lights.....they are very nice! Some peeps get sticker shock


You're right... they're not cheap, but the quality of light is without question... worth the money spent. Funny thing is, when the other guys are breaking out their 18v DeWalts, my little Surefire puts them to shame. They just turn theirs off, LOL :laughing:. Lithium 123 batteries are not cheap, but they last quite a while before I have to make another trip to the battery store. 

On topic...

I was looking around bLowes one afternoon, and found some serrated blades for my razor knife. I bought a 5 pack back in May, and I'm STILL using the first blade out of the package. That thing still cuts like a hot knife through butter. If I'm not mistaken, I think they're Lenox as well. 

Try 'em... you'll never go back to a straight edge.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

im not allowed to carry a knife, or put my hands in my pocket for that matter.:2guns::gunsmilie::boxing::gun_bandana::zorro:


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I've carried one of these in my tool bag since day 1. I've never had a problem or complaint with it - other than the initial spendy cost.









I found one of these in a garage sale box 'o' tools, and it's a tough ass knife too.


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

I just bought ten new Gerber's - 5 of the needle nose, 5 of the blunt nose. I know they have lifetime warranties, and I've had them honor them prior to this, but as much as a I abuse these damn things, I feel I should buy new ones when I, or my crews, break them. We buy everyone in the company these - like uniforms, they come with the job, because they literally save that much time and energy.

The 600 below has a black hacksaw like blade that I recently used to saw a 2" PVC monitoring well casing flush so that I could screw onto it with a tap and pull it clear of the monument. The monuments are about 8" in diameter, and the 2" was recessed about 8 inches below grade, inside the monument. I was quite impressed with it actually.

For anyone who doesn't have a multi-tool, you have to get one of these, if you have one that you have to fold out, you should get one of these. *The key to these tools is the slide action - you can flip the pliers and they extend out of the body of the tool, and then the body will open up. You do NOT have to fold these open five ways from Sunday - simply remove them from their handy little belt pouch, a flip of the wrist, and Shabam! Pliers!*


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

this is what i carry. feels like a regular knife. the racheting system takes some getting used to but i like it now


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I lose about 24 of those things a year.


I think I find them on new construction jobs. I would find at least 1 a house normally like 3-4. 9/10 it was the gray plain one's but every now and then I would find a nice one. 

You know the guys you work around and always ask, but they found em' to :laughing: I think I about 4 in my box right now.


----------

